# Im new a newbie to this forum



## persistance (Aug 4, 2003)

*Fitness*

 HI all.Im new a newbie to this forum. Im hoping here that there iare some feamles out here in there 50s that I can converse with on the topic of weight trainning?Reason for female is that they probibly are going through the same obsticules as I am or if not going through them will surely understand them
I have been weight trainning since I was 17 and now at 50 it sure seems a bit more difficult if you know what I mean  
any way hope to hear from someone. Have a great day to all.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2003)

persistance welcome to IM!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 4, 2003)

Welcome!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2003)

Nice username!


----------



## Still Shady (Aug 6, 2003)

Hi... Fellow newbie!


----------

